
Reversing Alinsky's Rules: Create Positive Sum Negotiation, Enable Collaboration - skmurphy
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2018/02/reversing-alinskys-rules.html
======
skmurphy
Very useful transformation of a "conflict" or zero sum model of engagement
into a "mistake" or positive sum. For more on difference see
[http://slatestarcodex.com/2018/01/24/conflict-vs-
mistake/](http://slatestarcodex.com/2018/01/24/conflict-vs-mistake/)

I also wonder if Jane Jacob's Guardian vs. Commerce split in "Systems of
Survival" is addressing the same split, see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Systems_of_Survival](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Systems_of_Survival)

